# red clover ?



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All. I have read that the bees are attracted to the white clovers. 
But what about the red clover. Are they as attractive to the bees also?
I am thinking to order some to try if they are good for my bees too.


----------



## Ted adams (Mar 20, 2012)

beepro said:


> Hi, All. I have read that the bees are attracted to the white clovers.
> But what about the red clover. Are they as attractive to the bees also?
> I am thinking to order some to try if they are good for my bees too.


Check with your county agent if you have one. I was told by our's bees do not work red clover.


----------



## curt (Jan 5, 2013)

I raise red clover and market it. I have to have bumble bees to pollinate it. Honey bees will try to work it on the second cut and will get some value on the third cut as the bloom will not be as large. But really it is not much use to a honey bee.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Are they as attractive to the bees also?

No. Honey bees usually can't reach the nectar. Rarely you see honey bees work it, but usually some insect has chewed holes in the flowers lower down, or rain or some other anomoly has caused the florets to be more full (higher up) where the honey bees can reach it. But usually they ignore it.


----------



## bmat555 (Oct 18, 2012)

Red clover is a waste of money for bees. I cut hay on 50 acres of mixed grass and red clover. My bees will never use it, but cattle love it. I planted sweet clover for the bees and they love it, but I can't use it for hay.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw a website description for red clovers that it says they are good for nitrogen fixation and nectar for the honey bees too.
So is this website doing a false advertising? Maybe I should invest more on the white clover then. Thanks all for saving me 
money.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I saw a website description for red clovers that it says they are good for nitrogen fixation and nectar for the honey bees too.

Are you sure it didn't say it was a great nectar source for bees? Bumble bees are bees. Red clover IS a great nectar source for bumble bees.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Wouldn't it depend on the length of the proboscis/tongue? I have actually seen honeybees work red clover in my area, and yes, they were gathering nectar (I wish I had the video camera going). Granted, I don't see near as many on red clover as I do in white clover, so to answer the OP's question, it IS probably better that you plant white clovers.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Red clover is not a very good nectar source for honey bees; however, have you thought of crimson clover?


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Only time I have ever seen honey bees on red clover was when we had a drought and everything else was drying up, the red clover plants were shriveled up too, and the flowers were smaller than usual so maybe the bees were able to reach some nectar in them.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Now I am clear on this one. The ads said bees but did not say specifically for honey bees. My bad!
So it must be the bumble bees that they are referring to. I ordered some white clover last year but
did not plant any because of the drought. I planted sunflowers instead that they did great.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never plant whole fields of red clover, but I like to plant some. I like to help all the pollinators... "A rising tide lifts all boats"


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone ever buy the honey bee seed mix from Round Stone Seed in Kentucky? I'm thinking of establishing a pollinator habitat and here is what they have for their honey bee flower seed mixture. Any other recommendations for suppliers?

https://www.roundstoneseed.com/mix.asp?p=66


----------

